# Cartographer for hire



## Iconic Maps (May 1, 2015)

_So I posted this in the Miscellaneous thread some time ago and only now realized this sub-forum existed. What'd'ya do?_

Hello everyone,


My name is Tad Davis and I'm an occasional freelance cartographer / map-maker. 


Here is a link to my portfolio. If you'd like to inquire about a commission, you may contact me at: arsheesh2 (at) gmail (dot) com.


Here is a sample of some of my work:


----------



## Iconic Maps (May 1, 2015)

Here is a sample of some of my hand-drawn work.


----------

